# Hyper Dog :[



## m2luv88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello ! I have a two year old golden that cries, pulls, and jumps whenever she sees people. I cant have anyone over because of this ::no: She just loves people soo much that she gets very excited! whats ironic is that this is what drives people away :doh: lol! She jumps and scratches their legs and people just think she is one crazy dog.. I desperately need help! I want to be able to take her everywhere with me.. I want to give her a good life! Thank you!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Has she always done that, or did you recently adopt her?


----------



## m2luv88 (Aug 11, 2011)

She has always been like that! most of my friends dont have dogs and they get quite upset when she scratches their legs.. So whenever someone comes over, I lock her up in a room.. which is like feeding the cycle..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When people come to visit or when you go out and about - leash must be on the dog and you must physically keep the dog from jumping on people. She does not get within 5 feet of anyone without you reaching down and holding her collar and praising her while keeping her feet on the ground while people pet her and chirp about how beautiful she is. 

This is the only way your dog is going to learn how positive it is keeping her feet on the ground. 

If you are not ready to stop what you are doing and get your hands in there to keep your dog from leaping - then baby gates must be up when people visit and you do not stop to say hi to anyone. <- I strongly advice steering her towards people and doing the hand on collar thing just on the basis you are training and it works a lot faster if she is getting a lot of socialization in that controlled fashion. 

The squeaky-squeals are not the problem. That's just vocalizations and it's sweet that she's that happy to see people. But she must not be allowed to jump on people anymore.

*** I recommend putting baby gates up instead of shutting her in a room. That way she gets to say hi to people and be "in the middle of things" - which gives her a chance to calm down enough to be let loose.


----------



## m2luv88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! I will definitely keep trying this.. I have done this numerous times but she pulls so hard that I usually cant control her and feel like my arms are gonna tear off !


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stopping her in place and holding the collar usually gives you more leverage during meetings with people than holding just the leash. 

And I hear you. I'm going through the same training phase with my 10 month old. He's getting the idea when we are on walks or around the house, but he still get so excited about going to dog class that he's all 4 feet off the ground pretty much the whole time I walk him into the building to the point I get over to the seating area where I can drop my training bag (it's a gym bag full of ALL my training stuff - so very big and very heavy) and dedicate two hands to getting him to calm down.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My dog Coal was like this when he was young. He was my first dog and I had to learn how to properly raise a dog the hard way. I pet him when he jumped up on me as a little puppy. Then he was still jumping up on people as an adult. He eventuially learned to stay on all fours. Mercy, on the other hand I never pet while jumping up. She still tends to jump on people still, but she is only 1 1/2 years old still and she doesn't do it as often. I make her sit before I will pet her or allow others to pet her although Mercy still disobeys me and jumps on people and they still pet her.:doh: It takes time, hard work and patience to teach a young dog to stay on all fours. Hang in there. You'll get there.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Megora said:


> Stopping her in place and holding the collar usually gives you more leverage during meetings with people than holding just the leash.
> 
> And I hear you. I'm going through the same training phase with my 10 month old. He's getting the idea when we are on walks or around the house, but he still get so excited about going to dog class that he's all 4 feet off the ground pretty much the whole time I walk him into the building to the point I get over to the seating area where I can drop my training bag (it's a gym bag full of ALL my training stuff - so very big and very heavy) and dedicate two hands to getting him to calm down.


What a sight that must be!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's my cute high-flyer at least.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Is she crate trained? We crate Iorek for the first 15-20 minutes that someone is over. It's a really interesting process... if he is allowed to greet them as soon as they walk in the door, he has a _really_ hard time calming himself down and I have to be somewhat on him for the entire duration of the visit. If I crate him first, he just politely lays in crate for awhile, and then I open the door and he stays until I release him, and he comes out calm as can be. In other words, I find it a lot more productive to control the escalation of energy from the very beginning rather than try to bring it back down after it's already gotten out of control. 

In addition, for brand new people, I would let her drag a leash for the first little bit so that you can easily redirect her. 

Remember to reward her and calmly praise her every time she voluntarily gives her attention back to you... she won't learn to keep her focus on you if you don't communicate that it's a good choice


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I can sympathize. At almost four years old, Duffy is still very excited when people come over. I have finally trained him not to jump, but he still weaves around them, butts them, brings toys to show, and is generally a very large furry pest. I wish he could just nicely greet and quit the drama, but it doesn't seem like he will ever calm down - goldens just seem to stay puppies forever.

Kris


----------

